
Bernie Sanders suspends presidential campaign - red_admiral
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/bernie-sanders-drops-out-suspending-campaign/
======
silverreads
I have several video recordings of the major left leaning news networks
running audio ads over bernie speaking while joe and pete were allowed to
speak freely, at length even. How is this possible that in 2020 an election
can be so obviously rigged by keeping the candidates from speaking to their
supporters via news coverage? Even news anchors that spoke of bernie were
silenced for the rest of the broadcast.

Confirmation bias likely, but I'm still shocked.

------
Accujack
This was always going to happen, unfortunately.

The DNC hasn't changed in four years, and they opposed Bernie this time just
like last time. He's not their preferred candidate. It's even mostly the same
people.

They're instead pushing Biden, who despite Bernie's statement may simply not
be electable. So, we may well end up with Trump being re-elected because the
Democrats don't care... him being re-elected means it's that much easier for
them to shoehorn their candidate into the office in 2024. They don't care
about the damage that will be done in the meantime.

So, because both parties in our system won't change and won't allow any change
to the system because it would threaten their choke hold. They'll pretty much
maintain this situation until the country burns unless they're forced to
change.

So... unless people want to just put up with four more years of slow death, I
think the only possibility for progress is for the States to decide to change
things.

------
weakfish
Goodnight, sweet prince.

